# its on



## honkin-birds25 (May 6, 2009)

its on in maryland crap are almost in full spawn went out last weekend around 9 in the morning and they were still busting the surface we didnt shoot alot but i think if we would have got out at the crak of day we would have wacked um. Any ideas?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Is night shooting legal in your area? If it is, I'd say get out there with some spot lights and stick 'em in the dark! Otherwise wake up an hour before it get light, get to your spot right before the sun peeks up and get them at first light. To me, shooting durring the day is always best when the lazy are still in bed :wink:


----------



## honkin-birds25 (May 6, 2009)

yeah its leagal we do it all the time its the best way to go my buddys got 2800 watts of lights on his boat


----------

